# Heat stroke suggestions



## tpawebdesign (Jan 22, 2015)

I have unfortunately had two heat strokes, so now my internal thermostat is officially broken. I am fine in the Florida heat one minute and the next pounding headache, dizzy, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion for what I can do to prepare for the heat? Thank you!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You MUST drink plenty of water. In the heat, at least several Quarts per day if not more. Do not drink Alcohol, Coffee, Tea, Sodas or Gatoraide Etc. as these just increase thirst and In some cases can further dehydrate you. Wear a wide brimmed Hat and loose fitting clothing. Stay out of direct sun light as much as possible and monitor your self closely. You now have a dis-order that at the very least can leave you Brain damaged and at the worst kill you and do it in a very short time, so be careful and seek Medical advice.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I do not know what a heat stroke is, but do know it has to do with working out in the heat and becoming overheated.

Personally, anytime I do any work out in the hot sun, I can only work for a little time, such as about the time it takes me to mow the lawn. And then, I am just done for the rest of the day. It just exhausts me. I do not normally drink soda, but soda is the only thing that helps to bring back a little from being outside.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/heat-stroke-symptoms-and-treatment


> Heat stroke is the most serious form of heat injury and is considered a medical emergency. If you suspect that someone has heat stroke -- also known as sunstroke -- call 911 immediately and give first aid until paramedics arrive.
> 
> Heat stroke can kill or cause damage to the brain and other internal organs. Although heat stroke mainly affects people over age 50, it also takes a toll on healthy young athletes.
> 
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't drink straight water - - It doesn't "enter in" to my system as fast as I "sweat it out". 

I have to have a little bit of electrolytes mixed in it for it to work (for me)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I can't drink straight water - - It doesn't "enter in" to my system as fast as I "sweat it out".
> 
> I have to have a little bit of electrolytes mixed in it for it to work (for me)


I'm the same way.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was 16 I went grape picking. We had a run of hot days but the grapes still needed picking. It got to 48 deg C (118deg F) by noon one day and as soon as the boss said we'll stop for the day I hit the ground in a dead faint. Took me weeks to get over it. I've always had to be very careful since, I can handle the heat just not being out in the blazing sun without protection. I always wear a wide brim hat, long sleeved cotton shirt and jeans, drink a lot of water and cool my self down with cold water if working outside in the middle of the day. 
Unprotected in the sun and I get a terrible headache, dizzy and nauseous. I can still work during the middle of the day but I have to think about how hot I'm getting all the time and cool down frequently.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tpawebdesign said:


> I have unfortunately had two heat strokes, so now my internal thermostat is officially broken. I am fine in the Florida heat one minute and the next pounding headache, dizzy, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion for what I can do to prepare for the heat? Thank you!


Heat stroke is a rare thing with a healthy body. Twice? From your post my first guess is that there are problems with other parts of your body. Heat stroke may just be a symptom caused by these problems, treat those first! Get your body back in balance.


----------



## tpawebdesign (Jan 22, 2015)

After the 2nd heat stroke I was told that the first heat stroke broke my "thermostat" and once you have had a heat stroke you have caused trauma and it can permanently affect the way your body regulates your core temperature so you are prone to having another one. I should drink lots of water, light color, loose fitting clothing - long sleeves/pants, stay out of direct sunlight if possible and wear a large brimmed hat.... I've seen posts for solar air conditioners, fans, etc. do they work?

Cotton - I wouldn't know where to begin to figure out what else may be wrong....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a video on how to build a small 12V AC unit. The weakness is that you need ice available.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

tpawebdesign said:


> I have unfortunately had two heat strokes, so now my internal thermostat is officially broken. I am fine in the Florida heat one minute and the next pounding headache, dizzy, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion for what I can do to prepare for the heat? Thank you!


sounds like menopause


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I had to learn this as I got older at about age 50-55. Older people will almost always lose their thirst reflex. You can sweat all day and never be thirsty, my doctors (2 of them) have told me that I need to drink even if I don't feel that I need it.

I have had heat stroke on one occasion and I will never forget it. I was shivering, had stopped sweating, and was throwing up and it was 105F with and blast furnace 30 MPH wind blowing.

Now, when I'm outside in the heat I'm fine as long as I'm sweating, but as soon as I stop sweating I'm in big trouble and need to take immediate action.

What I do now is I'm never far from liquid of some kind, whether it's water or soda, or coffee. BTW one of my doctors has said that all of these are fine for keeping hydrated. The problem with water is that I have to force myself to drink it, but the Mountain dew is something that I drink because I like to drink it.

As I'm typing this I have a glass of water and a diet Mountain dew within hand reach.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*So....... drink water.*

The importance of hydration was shown by the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) who developed a highly successful heat doctrine for desert operations, demonstrated during the 1967 war with Egypt. The Israeli forces experienced minimal losses from heat injury and illness, while the Egyptians suffered 20,000 casualties from heatstroke alone, representing approximately 50% of the total Egyptian war casualties. Depending on the heat and activity level, a Soldier may need to drink from a half-canteen (one pint/one-half liter) to three canteens (3 quarts/liters) of water per hour. In hot, dry climates this can total as much as three gallons (12 liters) per day. So you may not be a soldier or involved in dessert warfare but even a simple activity like mowing the lawn will have a negative effect in your body ,so drink WATER.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*I Got Heat Stroke Due to My Stupidity 5 Years Ago Thought I was Going to Die*

I Got Heat Stroke Due to My Stupidity 5 Years Ago Thought I was Going to Die and thank God an ambulance took me to Emergency where about 20 other people were treated for the same thing.

This was my fault and total stupidity. Like an idiot I peddled my bicycle about 12 miles round trip in 104 degree weather. I didn't have any problem on the way to my destination but half way on the way back I was totally out of it. I literally couldn't formulate a sentence to speak. I thought I was dead. Luckily the Doctor told me not to worry and I had an IV of fluid in me for about 2 1/2 hours. I was better afterwards and by the next morning I was fine.

Best advice is, when the temperature goes above a certain level, definitely over 92 degrees or so, don't go out. Stay home. If you do have to go out have plenty of water with you, drink plenty of water beforehand and put on sunscreen.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wear light colored clothing. Good hat. They make coolin cloth's, bandannas an such. Ya soak em in water an they help cool ya off. They do work.

Drink water or water with electrolytes in it. No pop er sports drinks. 

Work in the shade, can be upta 20 degree's cooler in the shade. Take frequent rest breaks.

If ya find yerself with the symptoms, put ice packs in each arm pit, on each side a the neck an inside of each thigh. A cool damp towel er one a the cooling cloths I mentioned on the forhead. Rest in the shade. Give water if able, not cold water though as it be to much of a shock ta the system.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Dehydration formula*

I know that this is not the only part, but in a SHTF situation, having a kit of the items that can make a sports type drink could make a world of difference. I had this in my documents, and realize that I copied it from somewhere that I no longer have any idea where, but it is useful information.



> Rehydration formulas
> I add one teaspoon Morton LiteSalt to one gallon water.
> Here is why ...........
> page 118 Let's Eat Right by Adelle Davis
> ...


Unsweetened koolaid adds great flavor.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Another document about rehydration drink*

Another article with a recipe:


> Make Your Own Rehydration Drink
> 
> The WHO recommended formula is simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Preparing rehydration packets*

I have been thinking that since I have all of this, I should mix up packets of the powders, package the dry servings in small zip top bags, put the packages in another container, along with directions to keep in BOBs. It is easier to get it together now and to prepackage it, than to have to measure each one out in a tough situation.

I found No-Salt in the discount bin at the grocery store and bought all of them.



> The WHO recommended formula is simple:
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 6 teaspoons sugar (6 teaspoons is 2 tablespoons)
> 1 quart or liter of clean drinking water





> A good *REHYDRATION FORMULA*
> •¼ tsp real salt
> •¼ tsp no salt (potassium chloride)
> •¼ tsp baking soda
> •2 ½ tsp sugar


koolaid for flavor



> *Sports Drink* (makes 2 quarts)
> 1 packet unsweetened Kool-Aid, any flavor
> 8 tablespoons sugar (or 10 packets sweetener)
> 3/8 teaspoons salt
> ...


^ This would be a good thing to make for groups to share.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Weedygarden: put yalls rehydration dry goods in a straw. Ya heat the end with a lighter an crimp. Put in yer dry goods an heat an crimp that end. Compact an keeps yer stuff dry. I put instructions on em by puttin first aid tape on the straw an writin it out.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Weedygarden: put yalls rehydration dry goods in a straw. Ya heat the end with a lighter an crimp. Put in yer dry goods an heat an crimp that end. Compact an keeps yer stuff dry. I put instructions on em by puttin first aid tape on the straw an writin it out.


I think that would be a great way of packaging it. The concern I have is that I have heard that street drugs are packaged like this. If our society were to go into great decline, having straws like that could mean a hold up if stopped and searched by law enforcement. Of course, packaging the powder in small zip top bags might also look like street drugs.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I think that would be a great way of packaging it. The concern I have is that I have heard that street drugs are packaged like this. If our society were to go into great decline, having straws like that could mean a hold up if stopped and searched by law enforcement. Of course, packaging the powder in small zip top bags might also look like street drugs.


If you get robbed you can toss them your straws and say, "here, this is what your after". :teehee:


----------



## butch630434 (Sep 19, 2015)

at some of the big box store they sell a rag that you put in water then around your neck it will stay cool up to 2 hr


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

Look in to cooling vests, cooling bandana's and other cooling equipment, they will help keep your temp down. Also check the side effects of any medications you are taking.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I think that would be a great way of packaging it. The concern I have is that I have heard that street drugs are packaged like this. If our society were to go into great decline, having straws like that could mean a hold up if stopped and searched by law enforcement. Of course, packaging the powder in small zip top bags might also look like street drugs.


Seems I posted this in another thread, can't seem to find it. Ready made re hydration packets are readily available on Amazon. A product designed to sell to young folks with hangovers.

http://www.amazon.com/RecoverORS-Hangovers-Food-Poisoning-Diarrhea/dp/B008OCZ7TU

I carry them in my medical kit, lots of other people do, folks who travel for a living, at risk for food poising and bad water. This is a quality product at a very good price. 

Thank you weedy garden for giving us the ratios if we had to make our own!


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

One suggestion....

Salt intake. Salt and fluid electrolyte loading is THE PRIME antidote to heat related illnesses. There is a reason that wars were started in the ancient world over salt, it provided for food preserving and more importantly, they realized its potential for it to make the human body retain moisture.

Drink a bottle of pedialyte before going out in the heat. It is formulated for infants and is readily adsorbed quickly.

1.No Caffeine of soda.

2.No Alcohol.

3.Don't use table salt, use SEA SALT.

4.If you have to work in the heat, use wet towels around your head and neck. Dip your head in cool water, as most heat leaves your body from extremities, keep them cool by covering with light colored cloth.

5.Move to the arctic
circle!


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

tpawebdesign said:


> I have unfortunately had two heat strokes, so now my internal thermostat is officially broken. I am fine in the Florida heat one minute and the next pounding headache, dizzy, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion for what I can do to prepare for the heat? Thank you!


You need to live somewhere heat isnt a major concern.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Iafrate said:


> You need to live somewhere heat isnt a major concern.


Sometimes people do not have options to move wherever they think they should be or where they want to be.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hydration*

I wanted to share the pedialyte article I found tonight. The recipes are similar to ones that I have already shared, but some have differences. One of the recipes calls for jello.

http://www.babysavers.com/how-to-make-homemade-pedialyte-recipes-and-instructions/#_a5y_p=2209372



> ...How to make Homemade Pedialyte:
> 
> Homemade Pedialyte Recipe #1:
> ◾1/2 cup hot water
> ...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was eight years old I worked with a landscaper doing yard work & he always drink lots of water. He would be hot from work, get a water hose & run water over his arms from his elbows to his hands to cool off, before drinking.
I never had a heat problem in 10 year we landscaped in the heat.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

crabapple said:


> When I was eight years old I worked with a landscaper doing yard work & he always drink lots of water. He would be hot from work, get a water hose & run water over his arms from his elbows to his hands to cool off, before drinking.
> I never had a heat problem in 10 year we landscaped in the heat.


Good for you. I always feel sorry every time I see people work outside in Super hot temperature for prolonged periods of time. The worst thing is and this is no reflection on you, when I see the low paid laborers, many of them illegals, toiling outside in temperatures over 90 for prolonged periods of time. This will obviously affect their health and chances are spread sickness/disease to people they are in contact with.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good for you. I always feel sorry every time I see people work outside in Super hot temperature for prolonged periods of time. The worst thing is and this is no reflection on you, when I see the low paid laborers, many of them illegals, toiling outside in temperatures over 90 for prolonged periods of time. This will obviously affect their health and chances are spread sickness/disease to people they are in contact with.


 :scratch Heat stroke is contagious?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Gians said:


> :scratch Heat stroke is contagious?


Those infected bastards infected all of us! now we're all doomed


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good for you. I always feel sorry every time I see people work outside in Super hot temperature for prolonged periods of time. The worst thing is and this is no reflection on you, when I see the low paid laborers, many of them illegals, toiling outside in temperatures over 90 for prolonged periods of time. This will obviously affect their health and chances are spread sickness/disease to people they are in contact with.


I get what you are saying, but if the illegals are so low paid why are they Here?
It is because they are making 5 or even 10 times what they would get back home, if they could even get a job.
Plus many of them get ALL the Government benefits too.
I know what I am talking about, I have met these people & heard them brag.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Gians said:


> :scratch Heat stroke is contagious?


LOL Good point I'm assuming, perhaps wrongly, that their immune system is affected which leads to various diseases and they spread them. If I'm wrong I'll actually feel better because I try to avoid being near these people for fear of catching something.

I got Head Stroke once and was under an IV of liquid for a few hours. Don't remember if I had a temperature. It was the scariest moment of my life as I literally could not complete a sentence and thought I was going to die. Within 3 or 4 hours after the liquid IV, I was fine. That's what I got for being stupid enough to bicycle in 104 degree weather! Never again!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I belong to a canning group and pedialyte is a topic being discussed. I copied a post from there. I think these are interesting old recipes and concepts. This would be good recipes to add to my binder, in the health section.

"Another recipe that you can use and is full of electrolytes is called


> Sekunjabin. It's a rather old recipe brought back to Europe from Persia via the Crusades. I was first introduced to it at an SCA event.
> 1 part vinegar (white balsamic works great!)
> 1 part water,
> 2 parts sweet (your choice)
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sekanjabin



> Recipes
> 
> Honey sekanjabin
> 
> ...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for these recipes. Our new school superintendent wants to go to a year round school year but hasn't considered the dangers to the kids (and drivers) that sit on un-air conditioned busses. The kids are getting out in the middle of June and starting at the beginning of August. Some are sitting in 110+ temps for well over an hour after school. The kids next door spend almost 3hrs a day on the bus. I worry about them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have seen at the cycle shops a prepackaged paste or gel that is almost like a concentrated electrolyte. Maybe having something like this with you at all times would be smart if you live in a hot climate.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I just read through all of the posts, and there are some great suggestions there! Avoid carbonated beverages- these may seem like they will hydrate you, but in fact can contribute to dehydration because of the sodium, etc. Avoid coffee and tea because both are diuretics, meaning they make you have to pee. You then lose fluids you cannot afford to lose. Plain water is really the very best thing to hydrate with, but a lot of people can't tolerate plain water. In my BOB, I keep the individual serving little packets of lemonade (I don't like the cool aide or crystal light). There is enough sugar and sodium in these to replenish your system without the overload of soft drinks. Remember that artificially sweetened items do not provide the glucose your body needs for energy. Electrolyte drinks are OK, but do not drink them to excess. Alternate them with water if you can. Be especially cautious if you have any kind of cardiac issues, as the potassium and other electrolytes in them could affect your heart rate and cause certain arrhythmias. Especially avoid alcohol! As good as a cold beer may taste on a hot day, save it for a picnic, not as a means of staying hydrated!

When you are working in warm weather, be sure to hydrate even before you start to feel hot or thirsty. Loose fitting, light clothes, sunscreen, a hat with a brim, all of these can help your body cool off. In another post (I believe the thread was the Walking Dead) I posted the military recommendations for temperature and amount of hydration. This is really nothing to fool around with!!! I've cared for patients, both out in the field and in the emergency room who had such severe dehydration, they had seizures. 

The best way to know you are hydrating enough is to look at your urine. Light yellow. straw is good. Tea colored is not good- indicates dehydration. Urine that looks like coca cola is a medical emergency (think rhabdomyolysis) and you should call 911 while you still can!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Forum member camo2460 just gave you the best advice ever, just drink water nice cold water and stay away from drinks loaded with sugars and salts and please no alcohol. The Israeli Army has done extensive research on water usage during desert operations, nothing compare to mowing the lawn or a field trip in the woods but when calculating water requirements for individual details, plan to use 2 quarts of water per hour of hard work per man (including rest periods) during the heat of the day, or 1 quart of water per hour of hard work per man in the cooler parts of the day. These quantities are intended to satisfy requirements for drinking water as well as for the water that men will pour over their heads when they are hot. Experience with local conditions and the work performed may change these estimates. It is important to remember that water lost by sweating will be replaced sometime during the day, but men work best if the water is replaced as it is lost. Just drink water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Forum member camo2460 just gave you the best advice ever, just drink water nice cold water and stay away from drinks loaded with sugars and salts and please no alcohol. The Israeli Army has done extensive research on water usage during desert operations, nothing compare to mowing the lawn or a field trip in the woods but when calculating water requirements for individual details, plan to use 2 quarts of water per hour of hard work per man (including rest periods) during the heat of the day, or 1 quart of water per hour of hard work per man in the cooler parts of the day. These quantities are intended to satisfy requirements for drinking water as well as for the water that men will pour over their heads when they are hot. Experience with local conditions and the work performed may change these estimates. It is important to remember that water lost by sweating will be replaced sometime during the day, but men work best if the water is replaced as it is lost. Just drink water.


I am a water drinker. I grew up drinking water, which is now being reported as the best way to teach children to drink water. I drink lots of water, but it can flush electrolytes out of your body, and you do need a little salt and sugar to pick back up. When I am out in the heat, mowing, gardening, whatever, and I work up a good sweat, water does not cut it for me. If I do not get something with salt and sugar, I am worthless for the rest of the day. I rarely drink sodas, but when I have been out in the heat, it is one of the few things that brings back my energy.

One of my cousins was a flight attendant. On one of their flights, they were informed that they were all going to be drug tested when they landed. I have no idea if that was fairly common, or if someone had reported someone. It was a flight across the Pacific. She said one of her fellow flight attendants started to drink water, lots of water, thinking it would help her to pass the drug test. I have no idea how much water she drank and over what period of time, but it killed her. She died from drinking too much water. There have been other stories in the news about people who died from drinking too much water.

Grimm, those packets might be good if they contain sugar and not artificial sweetener. My daughter and I got some packets to add to water bottles years ago, and what we got from them is headaches. I avoid artificial sweeteners. I try not to consume sugar either, but if I had my choice, it would be sugar over artificial sweeteners. Labels, I am always reading labels.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Grimm, those packets might be good if they contain sugar and not artificial sweetener. My daughter and I got some packets to add to water bottles years ago, and what we got from them is headaches. I avoid artificial sweeteners. I try not to consume sugar either, but if I had my choice, it would be sugar over artificial sweeteners. Labels, I am always reading labels.


I know those packets I posted are to be eaten straight and not added as a water flavoring.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

It can hit 100 degrees starting in May and go thru September where I live. I grew up without air conditioning. Which makes my current life seem funny considering my husband grew up up north and keeps the house at meat hanging temps. Water is good. Loose clothes. Light colors. Hats with a brim. You do need to replace some of the salt etc your body gets rid off. Sounds crazy, but pickles out of the fridge are refreshing and seem to have the right amount of salt. Sometimes we drink the juice. If you're close to an episode, the sugar in a small soda can help. But the heat can get anyone. Took our youngest to an amusement park and my body started shutting down at hour 5. I stopped sweating and got cold. Had a soda in the shade to settle my stomach and rested. Made it thru the day because it was his day and i wasn't going to quit, but it was bad.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It's rare, but yes. As much as you need water, it is possible to get too much. Having too much water in your system in relation to sodium is called hyponatremia, and it's not actually from too much water as much as it is from an imbalance between water and electrolytes.
When you lose water (through sweating and elimination), you lose electrolytes. If you replenish your body with just water, you dilute the electrolytes that are already running low in your system. If this occurs, your interstitial sodium levels can get so low that you can actually die. It's not extremely common, but it does happen.
This is why sports drinks or electrolyte drinks are so important. I don't really care for Gatorade and other sports drinks that are loaded with artificial colors and flavorings, but a very simple thing you can do to ensure proper hydration is to add half a teaspoon of sea salt to one of your glasses of water. It really doesn't get much easier than that.
Or get http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/thermotabs-salt-supplement-buffered-tablets/ID=prod6146001-product


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally decided that I needed to make up some rehydration beverage. I have all the ingredients but never made it before. It is good, but I can taste the salt in it. I mixed 2 quarts of water, 1 packet koolaid, 8 tablespoons sugar, 3/8 t. salt and 1/8 t No Salt. I have been avoiding sugar, so I will experiment with the recipe next time, maybe using less sugar, or substitute honey. 

Another experiment I am going to do is to mix up the dry ingredients and make it one glassful at a time. This would be the way to carry it in a BOB, in a zip top bag (which could develop a leak and make a mess in a bag), or some sturdy container.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Been there done the heat exhaustion thing working in very hot power houses and other nasty places, on many jobs they have this stuff it works great as long as you don't over do it.







They sell it in water bottle size packs,water cooler size and gallon size pump jugs that I've used,it gets me through the 10 hr days and I'm old most of the time when at home I use power aid also a good product in high heat 32oz every 2 hrs works


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*An article about heat stroke*

https://survivalblog.com/avoiding_heat_injuries_by_dr_b/



> Avoiding Heat Injuries, by Dr. Bob
> By James Wesley Rawles | July 23, 2011 | Print This Post | Email This Post |
> As it is affecting so many of us right now, seems like a good time to give you some information about heat-related problems and preventing heat stroke and heat exhaustion.
> Heat Exhaustion most often occurs when people work or play in a hot, humid place and body fluids are lost through sweating, causing overheating of the body. Usually a person is dehydrated to some degree, from mild to severely. The person's temperature may be elevated, but not above 104 degrees. Now, most of us can go inside a cool down either in air-conditioned vehicles or homes. Even the movies are a great cooling spot, (as bad as they are until that ape movie comes out that I want to see&#8230;creepy apes). This will not be so simple WTSHTF. Again, making some assumptions about TEOTWAWKI that may or may not hold true; but, if there are basements that are underground, usually the temperature there is never really dangerous for heat-related illnesses. Go there for the worst weather of summer. Or your favorite cave nearby. Or Starbucks&#8230;oh wait&#8230;that won't work. Find your cool area now so that you can plan for it if we get this kind of weather next year. (Possibly without a grid power?)
> ...


----------



## tpawebdesign (Jan 22, 2015)

Has Dr. Bob changed his website www.survivinghealthy.com? I just tried to look at it and it does not exist. Thank you!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Fall into the back of a van and go to your daughters house. You'll be fine in an 90 minuets.


----------

